# Does anyone sell any of the homade jobs?



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

These are so amazing! I have spent over 2 hours looking at the threads especially the "fired up the airbrush" thread. Does anyone sell any of these? I have an "old" fishin buddy that is dying of cancer and he is a HUGE lure collector.
I would like to purchase him a few (if it fits into my budget) while he is going through this mess.
Thanks a million!
PM or email [email protected]


----------



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the emails! I have agreed to purchase some lures and I will not need additional. Sorry but I do not know how to delete this or I would


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Mamps - I hope they brighten your friends life. I recently lost a sister to the same. pete


----------

